# Best synthweighted masterkeyboard with 61 keys,sliders and pitch/modwheel section?



## JPQ (Jun 8, 2020)

best synthweighted masterkeyboard with 61 keys,sliders and pitch/modwheel section (i prefrer it left side of keys not top of keys) ? more heavy weight is problem to me. and my yamaha s30 going old and only 6 encoders (i prefer sliders). and of course with midi not only usb.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2020)

I bought a small Arturia keyboard for pulling out for quick things at work, etc, and was amazed at the build quality and the feel of the keys, best mini keys I've tried. They make a 61 key controller that has a bucket full of knobs, faders and dials. Under $300USD in stores as well. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 9, 2020)

yes but modwheel/pitchbend is not left side of keys but top of box and indeed leftside. but this still one what i thinked. novation sl mk3 is so pricey and semi weighted. amnd pricey is related thing i know.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 9, 2020)

Novation Launchkey 61 61-key Keyboard Controller


61-note USB/iOS MIDI Keyboard Controller with Synth-action Keys, 9 Faders/buttons, 8 Encoders, 16 Pads, Dedicated Transport Controls, and Bundled Software - Mac/PC/iOS




www.sweetwater.com





I have not used but FWIW


----------



## JPQ (Jun 12, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Novation Launchkey 61 61-key Keyboard Controller
> 
> 
> 61-note USB/iOS MIDI Keyboard Controller with Synth-action Keys, 9 Faders/buttons, 8 Encoders, 16 Pads, Dedicated Transport Controls, and Bundled Software - Mac/PC/iOS
> ...


there is no midi out i use it (i mean product what i going get) with also with for example Blofeld module and maybe something else even. i dont use only software.


----------



## ironbut (Jul 5, 2020)

The Launchkey 49 key was the first controller I bought many moons ago and I replaced it with an Impulse 61 soon after.
The Launchkey isn't much more than a toy. The Impulse is not something for someone who wants to play piano but for synth hacks like me, it was fine for many years.
In the last year or so, it started sending cc#1 messages all by itself and was resetting the Dynamics slider in Spitfire Kontakt instruments so I'm in the process of replacing it.
I just ordered an Arturia Keylab 61 mk2.
We'll see if it's better than the NI A61 I'm returning (noisy keybed that had a buzz on high velocity keystrokes).


----------



## bill5 (Jul 5, 2020)

JPQ said:


> there is no midi out i use it (i mean product what i going get) with also with for example Blofeld module and maybe something else even. i dont use only software.


Not sure I follow what you're saying, but the keyboard I linked to does have MIDI out FYI


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 5, 2020)

Yamaha has really good synth action keyboards, actually. I'm not sure you'll like another one as much as your current one!


----------



## noises on (Jul 6, 2020)

I am using a Yamaha EX5. circa 1999. Love it for its action, as well as pitch, plus TWO modwheels and breath controller input. The two modwheels are what really make this relic work for me. I would like to know if any manufacturers still offer two modwheels. The easy of controlling CC1 and CC11 simultaneously with two fingers is what I find hugely beneficial. And then of course the breath controller. Ideal for those who like to compose and modulate "live". After twenty years, still no rogue midi messages coming from this one. Fantastic quality. Available 2nd hand for very little.


----------



## T.j. (Jul 6, 2020)

Impulse 61 has served me well for many years, but it's falling apart now.
Tried another one at the store but it was completely different from the one I have... loose, cheap, noisy keys, literally no weight at all.

What I'm saying is, you can't even rely on reviews... I would've totally recommended this a few months ago.

Go try them out, you can return almost anything if there's no store close.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 6, 2020)

noises on said:


> I am using a Yamaha EX5. circa 1999. Love it for its action, as well as pitch, plus TWO modwheels and breath controller input. The two modwheels are what really make this relic work for me. I would like to know if any manufacturers still offer two modwheels. The easy of controlling CC1 and CC11 simultaneously with two fingers is what I find hugely beneficial. And then of course the breath controller. Ideal for those who like to compose and modulate "live". After twenty years, still no rogue midi messages coming from this one. Fantastic quality. Available 2nd hand for very little.


no in here where i live. and old machine can have own problems indeed i know many old machines are better.
ps. sending back is hard and many shops dislike sending back. i check what they think about if i send back if i dont like. ad how machines look i think novation is my first option in one nektar i dont like how sliders are located and how they look. and novation is another one where modwheel and pitchbend are correct location to me.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 6, 2020)

noises on said:


> I am using a Yamaha EX5. circa 1999. Love it for its action, as well as pitch, plus TWO modwheels and breath controller input.



Yamaha VL1 (49-key) from 1994 here.

(However, I use my 88-key controller 98.6% of the time just because I prefer it.)


----------



## noises on (Jul 7, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Yamaha VL1 (49-key) from 1994 here.
> 
> (However, I use my 88-key controller 98.6% of the time just because I prefer it.)


Hi Nic, Yes...also still have a VL1 I bought in Cape Town, (1997) from the local music shop. I think only about 6 were brought into the country. They struggled to sell. Managed to pick it up for R7000 (USD408). Had to replace stiffy and LCD. Otherwise near perfect. Need some buttons if you know where to best aquire them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 7, 2020)

noises on said:


> Need some buttons if you know where to best aquire them.



I don't, but you can make them pretty easily using stuff like Smooth-on over a Plasticene mold:









Mold Making & Casting Materials | Rubbers, Plastics, Foams & More!


Smooth-On manufactures industry-leading two-component materials such as silicone, urethane rubber, urethane plastic, urethane foam, epoxy resin, epoxy coatings and adhesives.




www.smooth-on.com





There's a place called Reynolds Advanced Materials in North Hollywood that sells all kinds of stuff like that, but unfortunately it's a long bike ride from Cape Town.


----------



## noises on (Jul 7, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Yamaha VL1 (49-key) from 1994 here.
> 
> (However, I use my 88-key controller 98.6% of the time just because I prefer it.)





Nick Batzdorf said:


> I don't, but you can make them pretty easily using stuff like Smooth-on over a Plasticene mold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nic, appreciate the help. Will look out for someone breaking up an instrument for spares. Its the Utility button...so rather important...will swop one from elsewhere for the time being.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder if these guys have one:






Yamaha Repair Parts


Sounds, parts, and accessories for Yamaha keyboards.




www.keyboardkountry.com


----------

